# No transparencies allowed on Roland Versaworks software?????



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

I've just found Roland Versaworks doesn't recognize the "CutContour" on any design with comes with a transparency object.....


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

VW recognizes a CutContour line. So where ever you place that line it will cut. So I am not understanding what you are saying it will not do. If you are trying to have it cut all paths and the path is a transparency - then that would be the case if it cannot see the path. However if you have nothing but a cutline in the file, the line will be cut.


----------



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

I mean to print and cut. If I place an transparency object on Illustrator VW doesn't recognizes CutContour. Same thing if I do place a PSD image on Illustrator/EPS file.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

VW will recognize any line that is a spot color and named CutContour and saved in an eps or PDF file. You will need to flatten your image and put the vector properly named line on top. You definitely cannot do it straight from photoshop. but I am still not clear for I am a corel person and casual ai.


----------



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

It doesn't work on Illustrator and VW


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I cant see what you are doing but I get folks printing from their illy to VW all the time. In an effort to help you, I am only suggesting that when they cannot cut it is a matter of one of two things. When they make the cut line is it 1 point stroke a spot color called exactly like this 'CutContour'; when they do a save as EPS are they NOT converting the spot color to a process color. Check those things - flatten your image (even if it means bringing it back into illy as a jpg) put your cut line on the top layer, save as and send to VW.


----------



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

I mean as follow:

Create a blue or whatever color filling square. Now apply CutContour to that square.

Works on VW.

Now I keep previous file and I do place a smaller square (or circle or whatever you want) with a color fill and a % of transparency.

Doesn't works on VW.


----------



## T-Peter (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there, I used to have all sorts of problems with transperancies (including what you've described) BEFORE upgrading to Versaworks. Without seeing exactly what you are doing may I suggest the following quick fix. Try setting up your 'CutContour" path as a seperate layer altogether (and to be sure), set it above your artwork, and see what happens. Good luck with it all and may the gods be with you.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

elcrowley said:


> I've just found Roland Versaworks doesn't recognize the "CutContour" on any design with comes with a transparency object.....


I realize this is an older thread, but we do have a video addressing Transparencies in Adobe Illustrator. There's no need to pre-flatten the image or send two files to VersaWorks. It's a simple change to settings that interpret spot colors.

Transparencies with Adobe Illustrator - YouTube 

-Dana


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

dcurtisroland said:


> I realize this is an older thread, but we do have a video addressing Transparencies in Adobe Illustrator. There's no need to pre-flatten the image or send two files to VersaWorks. It's a simple change to settings that interpret spot colors.
> 
> Transparencies with Adobe Illustrator - YouTube
> 
> -Dana


I was just about to post that! Thanks for the catch Dana.


----------



## D-Graphics (Jun 30, 2021)

dcurtisroland said:


> I realize this is an older thread, but we do have a video addressing Transparencies in Adobe Illustrator. There's no need to pre-flatten the image or send two files to VersaWorks. It's a simple change to settings that interpret spot colors.
> 
> Transparencies with Adobe Illustrator - YouTube
> 
> -Dana


Does not work with me. I did everything like the vid. and i keep getting this. the circle should not have white in it


----------

